# Renting in/near Melbourne CBD



## malihaqureshi (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello

Moving to Melbourne with my partner and our cat in August. What kind of documents etc will we need to rent a 1 bedroom apt in or near Melbourne CBD? Is it easy to rent if we don't have job offers yet? What documents can we use to help us? 

We have Permanent Resident status. Thanks!


----------



## WinnethFKPL (May 20, 2015)

Probably harder to find a CBD apartment that will allow pets. And not having a job would make it more difficult. You may want to provide proof that you are able to pay rent regularly and on time. And you may want to offer pet bond that would cover the repair of any possible destruction caused by your pet.


----------

